# Miami County



## skynet (Apr 6, 2013)

Found my first small black in northern Miami County today. Not much but its a start. Just something about finding that first one


----------



## morelhunteroh (Apr 22, 2013)

i looked thursday a little early. I work in missouri and im finding them there.


----------



## skynet (Apr 6, 2013)

8 yellows and 5 blacks today. Still not alot but I think this coming week will be good!!!


----------

